# Budgies and Christmas Decorations



## Goldenwing (Oct 4, 2017)

I did not see a sticky about Christmas trees or holiday decorations, so thought I would ask the group. This is my first Christmas with my sweet little Lemon Drop, and of course I want it to be a happy and safe one. Is there anything that I should be aware of/careful about with respect to decorations? Can I have a live tree or a fake tree? Lemon Drop is rooting for one, I am sure. What if my budgie likes to sit in it? I am trying to think of potential problems BEFORE there are any issues.

A few things I am watching out for:
power cords for any lights
budgie munching on decorations
scented candles etc.
budgie not having access to any holiday treats

Thanks for any tips and advice people can give.

Goldenwing and Lemon Drop :lutino linnie:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*It's great that you are thinking ahead to the possibilities of danger with regard to your budgies during the upcoming holiday season.

This Reminder is for
All Members of Talk Budgies​
1. Scented Candles

Please do NOT use scented candles and be very careful about using essential oils as well.

As posted in many areas of the forum, budgies have very delicate respiratory systems and scented candles can be very toxic to them.
Instead, using natural substances such as cinnamon, nutmeg, cloves, oranges, etc. can create a lovely holiday atmosphere giving your home a warm wonderful scent without danger to your little friends​2. Holiday Lights and Power Cords

These are an obvious danger if budgies chew on them. 
Ensure your birds are very closely supervised if they have out of cage time in rooms that are decorated.​3. Christmas Trees (Real and Faux)

Some budgies like to perch on Christmas trees (both real and faux). 
The concern is whether or not real trees has been treated with pesticides and/or whether budgies chew and ingest bits of the faux trees.
It is up to each member to use their best judgement and always ensure close supervision is provided.​4. Holiday Treats

Keep all holiday treats in closed containers when budgies are in the room. 
Ensure your budgies' treats are budgie safe foods only and in appropriate quantities.​
5. Guests

During the holidays we may be welcoming friends and family into our homes who are not aware of best practices in budgie care nor
how to interact with our precious birds.

Ensure budgies are safely caged when you are expecting guests to prevent any accidental escapes as people enter and exit your home.
Ensure the budgies are protected from draughts during guests entry and exits.

If at all possible, it is prudent to have the birds in a room where the guests will not be present during short visits.
This protects the budgies from being exposed to various perfumes, hairspray or scented hair products, etc.

Ensure guests' children are never left unsupervised in the room with your budgies' cage. 
Children can easily allow the bird(s) to escape and/or injure them if they decide they want to hold them or play with them.

If you have guests who are staying for an extended period of time, it is crucial you educate them with regard to what is and is not allowed with regard to your budgies.
Ultimately, it is your responsibility to ensure your budgies' safety.​
6. Distractions

It is easy to become distracted as we multi-task trying to ensure we everything is "perfect" for friends and family.

Allowing budgies out of their cage and then become distracted with holiday tasks has been the cause of several "accidents" where budgies have fallen into food or cooking oil, stepped on as they ran about on the floor, escaped from the house when the door or window was opened, injured as doors or drawers were slammed shut, etc.

Ensure you make the time, to provide your budgies with the attention and love they need and deserve during this wonderful time of year.​
Best Wishes and Happy Holidays!*


----------

